
Node v7.8.0 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.8.0/
======
nikolay

      Notable Changes:
    
      * buffer:
        - do not segfault on out-of-range index (Timothy Gu)
    
      * crypto: 
        - Fix memory leak if certificate is revoked (Tom Atkinson)
      
      * deps:
        - upgrade npm to 4.2.0 (Kat Marchán)
        - fix async await desugaring in V8 (Michaël Zasso)
      
      * readline:
        - add option to stop duplicates in history (Danny Nemer)

